# The search is on! (I think we've gone crazy! lol!)



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, so.... we have been talking now for months about when/if we wanted to add a second GSD to the household. When we got Zira, we had every intention of having 2 (not at the same time, but within the year mark). However, when Zira starting having all her issues, we decided to back off from that idea and just focus on her. 

We have done so and she has gotten much better. And now at a year old, I can actually say she is getting easier and her problems are now manageable and understood (thank god!). Though, we are starting to notice just how lonely she is. I feel terrible about it. She gets so much of our time... she is played with, walked, brought many places with us, and gets everything under the sun (she is very spoiled!). But, I have noticed lately that, even with our attention and play times, she is still acting out. It doesn't seem to be enough. She is ripping her beds up, barking like crazy (which is very very new), and she's just going nutty.

When she is around other dogs, or back at my family's home with their dogs (or friends), she is perfect! She doesn't touch her bed, or rip up her toys, or bark like a rabid dog, and she just seems so much more relaxed and at peace. She loves other dogs, and really thrives off having them around. Which is something I'm not 100% used to, as all my other dogs in the past have been very independent, they needed me and that was that. I think Z is very different. 

So, the SO and I dusted off this subject again and had some long talks. We came to the conclusion that we'd like to start looking into adopting a GSD. We think now may be a good time for adding #2. For not only us, but Z too. I feel like this would not only give Z a friend and someone to play with how we can't, but also maybe level her out and take away the anxiety. She has no aggression at all, and does not have any issues or stress over having others around, so I KNOW she will have no issue with bringing another in. So I am far from concerned about that. She will be SO happy to have another here. She's just so happy-go-lucky and spirited, I hate to see her so lonely. We've also been wanting another, so this is a time we have been really looking forward as well.

I am both excited, and nervous all at the same time. This is a very new experience for me in that I have never actually been through the rescue group process. All the rescues I've had were from the pound and from the streets/hunt camp. I have no idea what to expect and if I should be looking more local, or if a bit of a distance is ok. Most GSD rescues are at least an hour away from us in different towns. I noticed some do house checks, and that is completely fine, though.... would most rescues travel? I mean, they would have at least a 45min drive.... that's the closest one. I just don't want to get excited and then be told that we can't. I am completely novice at this, so this may be a silly concern. I apologize if it is. 

So far we have come to agree that we want a male around 8months-2 years. Of course, exceptions may be made if one is perfect for us, but maybe younger or older. Though, I will not budge on the sex of the dog. I have one female and do not want a second. There are two dogs we are looking into at the moment. They seem wonderful. One is 8 months and the other looks to be about 3 years or so. We may inquire about them tomorrow.

If we don't adopt, or can't find 'the one', we may still look into fostering... 

The search is on! :wild:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

For the home visit, different rescues do different things, but with mine we'll either ask a rescue that's local to you to do it for us (and we do home visits for other rescues as well) or if that's not possible we can do it via videocam or web cam. Some rescues do adopt out of state; ours does although we require you to come to Texas and meet the dog in his/her foster home. Beware of any rescue that will ship the dog to you without meeting you.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Emoore said:


> For the home visit, different rescues do different things, but with mine we'll either ask a rescue that's local to you to do it for us (and we do home visits for other rescues as well) or if that's not possible we can do it via videocam or web cam. Some rescues do adopt out of state; ours does although we require you to come to Texas and meet the dog in his/her foster home. Beware of any rescue that will ship the dog to you without meeting you.


Thanks for the information! I definitely would not feel comfortable without seeing the dog first and meeting the person who knows them best at the time. Hopefully, everything goes ok with the distance situation. The closest one is about 1hr or so away from us, I guess that's not too bad. I am super excited though!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So... the main one we were looking at was just posted as 'adopted' as soon as we started the application. Bummer... 

We did come across this guy as well. Although he looks to be a bit older then we were looking for, he's beautiful and has such a sweet face. I'm thinking of calling and getting some more info on him tomorrow... they didn't really post much about temperament, age (looks to be around 3, +/- some), and how he is with other dogs. So I really want to get that information before starting any applications or scheduling a visit.

Anyway, what do you all think about him? 
*Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Sanford, FL | Rutherford the German Shepard*


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

"He seems to love all people"-That is exactly what you want in a rescue-a friendly, stable temperment. He looks gorgeous too. They say he is energetic so he will be able to keep up with your pup. He seems worth checking out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good for you! 

Some things I would do...
1. Research the rescue as well as the dog. Google the rescue name, emails and things like that to see what kind of information you can find. See if you can find any adopters, find out their experiences, attend a meet and greet if they have them. There is a look of what to look for in a rescue in this section. 

Understand of course there will be people who have bad experiences because they didn't get the dog they wanted, didn't get approved, etc, etc, etc, but get a general idea. 

Just as important is what they will do for/with you after the dog gets adopted. I just got emails from 3 adopters today - pictures, stories, etc, adoptions from 2 years - 2 months. I am thankful that my adopters allow me this, but also like them to know that we are always there to support them and the dog for the lifetime of the dog. 

2. You may end up then finding a couple of rescue groups to focus on that have GSDs or you may need to go through the process a couple of times. Wish there were a common app, and some rescues will use an approval by one group, while others will not (depends on their familiarity and similarity in process). 

3. Some will only let you meet dogs with an application in, some with an approved application in. So find that out. 

4. Encourage the home visit - because it helps us so much determine a match for you! I bring my own dogs on the visit, never a foster (unless a long term one that is not a dog they are interested in), so that I really know the person better - because I watch my dogs with them and can tell a lot from that. In fact, I took my senior foster who was long-term last year to a home visit where they tried to give her a leash correction and she just stared at them and walked over to me to do the sit that they had asked for. :rofl: Dogs...talk!

5. Ask ahead as much as you can - how far they do home visits. I just did one Friday that was a 50 minute drive and have driven much further to do one for a potential home for one of my fosters. Lots of times they will have it on their website. 

6. As nice as it might be, shipping a dog from a rescue far away, or adopting from a distance is not ideal. 

I am not sure what rescues might be appropriate for you to look at. I do know that...in the past...some of the FL groups have had...some controversy.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

CeCe said:


> "He seems to love all people"-That is exactly what you want in a rescue-a friendly, stable temperment. He looks gorgeous too. They say he is energetic so he will be able to keep up with your pup. He seems worth checking out.


Agreed. He seems to be pretty typical of a shepherd. And energy is exactly what's needed here, or they will NEVER keep up with Z. She's nutty! lol!



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Some things I would do...
> 1. Research the rescue as well as the dog. Google the rescue name, emails and things like that to see what kind of information you can find. See if you can find any adopters, find out their experiences, attend a meet and greet if they have them. There is a look of what to look for in a rescue in this section.
> ...


Thank you so much for all that info! I will certainly look into it. I have had some issues with the GSD rescues here as well, back before we got Z. I didn't like the people who ran them from the short conversations we had. They made everything so confusing and difficult... made us frustrated and I looked elsewhere because of it. But, then again, I could be wrong. Just my first impression. The rescues for shepherds are few and far in between here, and they rarely show up in our shelters. So, rescuing is proving to be MUCH more difficult then the other direction (breeders). We will keep looking though, not in a rush.... (Though, Z and I would really love another companion some day soon!)

The day I can stop being crazy about checking the rescues websites 24/7 and petfinder... and filling out applications over and over..... I will be happy. And I know the outcome will be worth it. Just never knew it was this difficult. Definitely a new experience for us here.


----------



## Mayasmom (Jan 4, 2012)

I live near Jacksonville & my husband came home from work this morming & showed me a pic of a coworkers GSD that he wants to rehome. He is a male & adult & looks super sweet.

I saw your post & thought it could b fate...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Mayasmom said:


> I live near Jacksonville & my husband came home from work this morming & showed me a pic of a coworkers GSD that he wants to rehome. He is a male & adult & looks super sweet.
> 
> I saw your post & thought it could b fate...


I am always willing to look.  Just PM me the info on him, and if it anything I can give you my email so they can send me some more info on him.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So I called the rescue that has the GSD (Last link I posted). They were happy to hear from another shepherd person. However, he is in a foster home and in order to speak to them I have to fill out an application. So tonight or tomorrow I think I will fill that out. They said they'd get back to me within the same day to possibly 3 days. And if approved, at that point we can set up a day to meet him and see how everyone does together. As I told them... it's not just the SO and I that have to approve... Z has a big part in this as well as she was here first and is obviously my one and only concern at this time. He also needs to like us and fit well within our family... so, that's also a big factor.

All I know about him for now is... he came to them on Dec. 31st and is about 2 years old (best estimate). He has been neutered (was not before hand), and he is dog friendly. There is a police officer that is a good friend of the rescue and he's the one who found this dog roaming the streets. He's gained a lot of weight but could still use 10lbs or so. He has NO training at all.... they are currently working on basics and he's learning quick. Very eager to please... however, the leash training needs some work. Nothing I'm too concerned about. He was checked by the vet and has been cleared as healthy.

Everything seems to check out ok with him.... but, can't tell anything else until we see/meet him. Meanwhile.... I am still looking around for other possible dogs that fit what we are looking for. So we'll see. 


(On a side note: If we did adopt him... that name would DEFINITELY have to change.. I refuse to use that! lol!)


----------

